# Shrimp interbreeding



## Mango (Dec 12, 2015)

Yes they will.


----------



## valthegreat (Jun 14, 2016)

Now am curious! How will the babies be like?


----------



## Willcooper (May 31, 2015)

valthegreat said:


> Now am curious! How will the babies be like?


Various color schemes. Ultimately back to native colors with an interesting few along the way


----------



## valthegreat (Jun 14, 2016)

Does that mean boring colors and browns? I am so curious...cant wait!


----------



## vajcher91 (Jan 2, 2016)

Depending on which rili shrimp as there are red, blue, orange, and carbon. If your breeding RCS x Rili. Best to use a Red Rili as the Red Rili came from the RCS which will give you a mix of RCS or Red Rilli but eventually after several generations. You'll lose the rili pattern. 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

From my understanding, Rili is a "dominant" trait, so when bred to cherries, you end up with rili's, albeit with lesser detailed rili markings. Essentially, what vajcher91 is saying.




Apparently there is a red rili x blue velvet cross, which has resulted in blue velvet shrimp with red markings. At least, that is what the ad says.

AquaBid.com - Item # fwinverts1467072729 - 10+1 Blue Red Rili Shrimp Blue Bellied Red - Ends: Mon Jun 27 2016 - 07:12:09 PM CDT


----------



## vajcher91 (Jan 2, 2016)

Just letting you know blue velvets are the product of red rilis being breed over generations. As for the blue body red rili. Those are hard to come by and dont breed true as they happen in red rili generations. 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukiharu (May 3, 2014)

I miss the blue-body red rili. I remember when they were on the way out because blue velvets were so popular and everyone considered the BBRR to be super low-grade culls.
They bred fairly true and I had a small group of them at one point.


----------



## studentclimber (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes. They will. And they won't be rilli red shrimp either. Sorry, I couldn't help my self. They are both neocardinia, so they will mix.

Bump: How could I not see the other replies before I sent one? Weird.


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

They are both cherries, or more specifically, different colors of cherries! 



Snowballs, Blueberries, Blue Pearls and perhaps one or two others are a different species of Neocaridina's which will hybridize with the different colors of cherries.


----------

